# boot hangs on "scanning for ehci-hcd...usbcore, "

## oldefortran

I've downloaded the minimal install cd from

releases/x86/autobuilds/20090422/

(not a proper release) but the kernel hangs after printing

:: Scanning for ehci-hcd...usbcore, 

This happens when booting with the options "gentoo noscsi".

Without the "noscsi" I get it to hang after scanning for wd7000.

Any ideas on what is the problem?

I'm about to try with an older boot cd.

----------

## DONAHUE

Use the system rescue cd http://www.sysresccd.org/Download (enter rescue64 at the boot prompt for 64 bit install) with a stage 3 tarball from autobuilds.

Did you have anything plugged in a usb port? If so remove and try again.

----------

